# Went out Coyote Hunting today and Saw one



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Unfortunetly it was while I was driving. It trotted across the road about 100 yards in front of me. I was on a paved county road. I slowed down a bit to see what it would do and it took off full speed across a field. It was pretty light. Almost silver. It really blended with the snow. Anyway I hunted two spots and saw nothing. It was a little cold on the eyes with the wind. Did not see any tracks or anything. I know they are out there though. Just got to keep trying. Also almost hit a hen pheasant as she was crossing the road. There was about 15 of them about 20 yards off the road scratching in a field and of course saw plenty of deer. Put a few miles on the legs as well. I forgot how heavy that 10ga can get!


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Some days it is just about getting out with nature and away from everything else in our lives. Sounds like you did enjoy yourself and in the end that is what it is all about.

Ever since our Deer Season opened this fall everyone has been talking about two things, the seemingly low population of the Deer Herd, and all the Coyotes everyone is seeing.

Last Tuesday the local Conservation Officer and I were down in the Mud Lake Lake Bottom checking some things out. We were basically driving from island to island (which can be done this time of year when the low spots are dry or frozen over), and saw more Coyote Tracks and sign than I thought possible.

Well Thursday we called all afternoon. 3 of us went out and at every stand we set up one person a hundred yards or more down wind.

The first spot we called was a location just on top of the hill from the northern part of the Mud Lake Bottom. The farmer that lives there told me on Wednesday afternoon that about every day he hears Coyotes east of his yard. We set up east of his yard and called for the better part of 45 minutes. I did have one Coyote answer my howls (way off to the northwest), but he never did show himself.

From there we moved 3/4 mile east down below the hill in a meadow in the Mud Lake Bottom. Again we called for the better part of 45 minutes and nothing showed.

Next we went 3/4 mile south and called again with the same results.

Then we went to the northwest of the first calling site and set up and called, again nothing.

From here we decided to go up east of my sister in laws farm, and just do a little howling to see if we could get a responce. Immediately after I howled a Coyote answered way off to the northeast. His howl was so faint I figured he was over a mile away. We decided to drive a mile north and howl again to get a better fix on him, which we did. We pulled into an abandoned farm yard and set up and I again did a series of howls. Imagine my surprise when the Coyote burst out of the abandoned yard we were in, and headed southeast. About a quarter mile out he stopped and one of my partners missed, shooting just over his back.

Yep we made some stupid mistakes, didn't get a Coyote, but did have an enjoyable afternoon. In thinking about it after the fact we should have found a spot to set up to the northwest from the first spot after I got a responce instead of venturing down into the Mud Lake Bottom. However I was kind of out voted by the other two guys in where to go.

The one thing that puzzled me was on Tuesday we had seen lots and lots of Coyote Tracks everywhere we went. Well on Wednesday there was a light dusting of snow, so I would have thought we would have been able to see a lot of fresh tracks, but actually saw none.

Larry


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

I was out Saturday. We tried three spots and had one yote come out. Never got a shot cus he was prolly almost a half mile away. Tried two spots today. Saw tracks at one spot but had no luck. wish i had time to go out tonite. its bright out there with that full moon.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

shooter

maybe you should find a new hunting parter that knows what he's doing when he's got a call in his hands...then that 'ol yote wouldn't have hung up on you

kase


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

haha....no kidding, what a jackass. just kiddin. That stranger's got a lot more experience than me.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

we'll hammer em' this weekend shooter...you game bretts?? feed me backkkkkkkk!

kase :sniper:

call 'em up...knock 'em down


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Yep, but I'd rather be bowhunting, I should bring my bow and see if we can get one into about 60yards?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Kase,

You should set up a blind in your dad's backyard and rattle two frozen bags of mozzerella cheese together. See if you can call in a pizza. That's only a few blocks from there isn't it?

Good luck these weekend. Weather looks nice!


----------

